
Strangest of All: An anthology of astrobiological science fiction [pdf] - headalgorithm
https://europeanastrobiology.eu/onewebmedia/Strangest%20of%20All%20Anthology%20of%20Astrobiological%20SF.pdf
======
headalgorithm
Strangest of All, developed in cooperation of the European Astrobiology
Institute and scientist and editor Julie Nováková, is an anthology of
astrobiology-themed science fiction stories aimed to both entertain and
educate. It takes you on a journey to encounter life in the universe, as
imagined in SF stories by award-winning authors, and our chances of finding it
outside of the Earth, detecting it remotely, learning its limits and more in
original nonfiction essays following each story. The book contains reprint
science fiction stories by G. David Nordley, Geoffrey Landis, Gregory Benford,
Tobias S. Buckell, Peter Watts and D. A. Xiaolin Spires, and a bonus story by
the editor.

[https://europeanastrobiology.eu/onewebmedia/StrangestofAll.p...](https://europeanastrobiology.eu/onewebmedia/StrangestofAll.pdf)

